# mystery program needs identifying



## rauvin (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there - my first visit and new to the site... http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif

I am recieving a warning from my Firewall for a new (now modified) program on my laptop. I am running XP with SP3 and all updates installed on a Samsung X360.

I have searched Google with no hits and want to know if it safe or not...

The program is "etsamwake.exe" and has only recently shown up - I am currently travelling in Peru and reluctant to allow anything I can not identify - also it is showing up in my firewall's Host protection lists once blocked and I seem to be getting WIFI issues now (have to repair the connection before establishing a full link)

can anyone help?

Any further info required can be supplied as requested

Rgds


----------



## rauvin (Jun 27, 2009)

PS.

Manufacturer and version are not shown (screen clip attached)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like it's associated with your camera, I'd uninstall the camera drivers & software, delete the folders, then reboot and reinstall it.


----------

